# The name game....... for a fury friend



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

As most of you know, I now work at "cough cough" Petco as Aquatics Specialist, well the other day, a family brought in a baby Ferret that they couldn't keep. Petcos's policy is to take abandoned unwanted (dropped off) small pets and adopt them out to good homes free of charge. Well this little girl just crawled right up and caught my heart. So she came home with me. I haven't had a creature make me laugh this much in a very long time. The problem I'm having is finding a name for this... key snatching, TV remote hiding, tool stealing, mischievous little laugh a second ball of energy. I was in Purgatory tonight, and was given so many great ideas, I decided to post in here, and let all my friends help me decide. I don't have a camera, so I borrowed a couple pics from Google that were close, the first looks like her, the second is her, just take out the grey on her face, she has light grey underneath like she ran threw a mud puddle. 


Here is (out of hundreds) the top 20 names, which one do you like best. Keep in mind she is a Canadian Ferret, and will get about 5 pounds. (which means if its shiny or if it's not tied down and she just plain likes it.... its a gonner)
Brianna
Destiny
Fagen (master of all pickpockets)
Goofy (what we call her now)
Jaba (not sure where this came from)
Molly
Natasha
Nikki
Paris (as in Hilton)
Petunia
Pockets
Posie 
Smeagal "my precious"
Sneaky
Snickers
Snuggles
Stella (stealthy)
Tika (TeaKa)
Tinker Bell (Tink for short)
Winkie


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

aww...so cute, Sue.......you are an angel for adopting her


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Smeagal gets my vote. I think it sounds good for a ferret, although I'm not sure why. Although I like Fagen too. Can I vote twice? :razz:

BTW Jabba, as in Jabba the Hutt. Star Wars, silly goose! :razz:
Although I wouldn't really compare a cute little white ferret with this:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Deff. not Paris, as in Hilton...or Lindsey, or Britiney....Blek..

I like Sneakers...it's not on the list, but I thought of it when I saw snickers and sneaky...they combined and I thought of Sneakers


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

lol, something alot like that happened with me (exept it was a guinea pig).
As for its name I'll vote for fagen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm gonna vote for a girlie name....I like Stella.  Smeagal caught my eye, but its not very feminine sounding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I like Smeagal, Fagen, and Tika, but I think I'm going to have to go with...

Smeagal. More feminine than Fagen (somehow) but not too cutesy


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

fagen is a sweet name, so ill go with that!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I like stella


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

from your choices I'd go with smeagal ... I looked up sneaky and snatching and a few other words in French and enlever <--- remember french pronunciation which I'm not good at LOL but I would think it would be something like en le vier or the like. kinda neat sounding (in my head anyway LOL) :lol:

BTW enlever means "kidnapper" from what I got online


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Enlever = En-Lev-Ay
It means to remove. Kind of like kidnap I guess. 

lol


I still like Smeagal! :lol:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone  
We decided on Tika (TeaKa) that and a few verious colorful nicknames ROFL


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Tika is a cute name! Congrats on your new addition.  She'll keep you busy!


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Aww how cute!!! hehe. I love the name tika.  My friend Lindsay actually has a hedgehog named Tika, too. *


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Trouble comes to mind ... LOL !!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to have one very similar to yours. Her name was Gidget.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice !
I love the name - Tika is a great ferret name, short, lively, bouncy - just like a ferret !

Are Canadian ferrets that much different from "American" ferrets ? I don't know if I've ever seen a 5 lb female - and even my bigger males are probably not 5lbs (and we've got a few that used to be 'breeding' ferrets, so they were intact thru their growth phase). My smallest is only about 1.5lbs - she's a wee pixie :mrgreen:

If you have any questions or whatnot, my wife is the Asst. Director at our local ferret shelter, and we also do hospice care for older un-adoptable (ie insulinomic or with various cancers) ferrets - plus we have a handful of our own personal pet ferrets.

Our fuzzies names:
Loki
Coyle aka Beast
Latte
Freckles
Goliath
Meelo
Dusty R.I.P. 
Kali R.I.P. 

our current 'guests' :
Kazi
Zuzu

Loki, our first fuzzy, was a Petco rescue (I worked weekends at Petco at the time and the day she was dropped off my boss called me to take her  ).
Dusty was abandoned at the same store by a customer about a year later (ie they walked in Saturday, dropped her on the floor, and walked out - we found her first thing Sunday morning poking her head out of the dust bunnies under a shelf).
Beast was bought at the same store at a deep discount - he had been bought and returned, with fleas, (which I wasn't told about til later ) because "he didn't play well with their Dalmations". :chair: So since he was so much bigger than the kits they normally sell (he'd been at the store a while) he was going to be hard to sell...

(I just deleted a whole long rambling bit - I forget sometimes how bad I babble)

Anyway - she looks adorable, and if you ever want to talk food (we've researched just about every available ferret food and have even been toying with the idea of whole prey or raw diets), treats, cages (the Ferret Nation from Midwest is hands down the best made and easiest to clean, IMO and IME - I can't see myself ever buying any other cage again), DIY enrichment (tunnels, scent enrichment, etc), books (Ferrets for Dummies is actually really good) and the little things nobody tells you ("duck soup" is as important for ferrets as a gravel vac is for aquaria, and just as unknown to first time owners) feel free to send me a pm or email etc.

Rich

ps - some info on some of the ferrets we took care of after they were taken from a "breeder" - two of which we have adopted, the other 7 we're adopted out (unfortunately, Shelly took down the pictures of the other 7 - they were all adorable):
http://shelly-furrysockpuppets.blogspot.com/


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Names that I'm NOT allowed to name our little carpet sharks:

Logan
Thor
Rogue
Kodo
Podo
Kiki
Riki
Zeus
Hera
Gabby
Apollo
Athena


(which is why I don't come up with most of our names LOL - I'm not very original and I tend to lean towards geeky names)


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Pickles is my suggestion


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you Rich, If I need anything I will definitely get a hold of you  
I already have the ingredients for duck soup, just in case. But so far she is eating great and runs like a maniac LOL.
We have plans to turn 1/2 my huge closet into her house, right now she's in one of my 90 gal tanks.
Her brother was returned to the store a few days ago, but for some reason they decided to sell him instead of adopt him out. So if hes still there when I come up with 90 bucks, I'll bring him home too. For now we get to play at the store  And your right, he's 3 times the size of the kits, so even though he's a sweetie, he probably won't sell.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

The big secret to duck soup is getting them to eat it now (while a) young + still food-imprintable and b) healthy ) so that if they get sick later (and unfortunately they are way to likely to get sick eventually) they don't turn their noses up at it - sometimes a sick ferret has no interest in kibble, but if they are used to duck soup, they can be coaxed into slurping some up from a single-serving bowl.
(and the other trick is to make it out of thier normal food (ground up) and some chicken broth, rather than the commercial stuff - much lower in sugar and healthier. Oh, and a little ferretone always helps )

Welcome to the wacky world of people who are owned by ferrets !


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

OK, and thanks


----------

